

Guess the Programming Language - martinaglv
http://tutorialzine.com/2014/06/guess-the-programming-language/

======
nate_martin
I was expecting this to be a lot less straightforward. It would be interesting
to see if you could trick people by writing code in such a way that it looks
like it is a different language.

~~~
bradbeattie
"In computing, a polyglot is a computer program or script written in a valid
form of multiple programming languages, which performs the same operations or
output independent of the programming language used to compile or interpret
it."
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyglot_(computing)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyglot_\(computing\))

That might make it even trickier if the answer isn't a set of radio buttons,
but checkboxes instead.

~~~
infogulch
Oh, I like the checkboxes idea. That could get really interesting.

------
wingerlang
I think this was too easy. Maybe it should group more similar languages
together or something.

~~~
mutagen
The choices offered gave away too much, I was able to pick out languages I've
never spent any time looking at, much less coding, from the choices offered.
Make me choose from the whole list of 20 or more instead of 3 or 4 each time
and I'd get less than half instead of 20/20.

Maybe I'm more aware than I give myself credit for, though.

~~~
wingerlang
I did the same. "Well it's not C++ and not JS so it must be [language I've
never paid attention before]" and yes it was.

------
izzydata
The php one had a <?php tag at the top of it. Just saying.

~~~
LyndsySimon
That's almost a language requirement. You could use short tags, and begin the
file with "<?" :)

------
infogulch
If you've done (heck, even _seen_ ) a hello world in half of these languages,
you can get the rest via elimination.

------
sold
A harder quiz: [http://helloworldquiz.com/](http://helloworldquiz.com/)

~~~
infogulch
I like this one much better. There are many more options, and the choices are
much more closely related.

------
cessor
I loved the one that somehow looked like BF __* but was actually JS ;)

Confusion could arise when doing python in ruby or having some subtle
distinction between c and c++, but I guess the test is not made to trick
people or diagnose actual language knowledge. Still, lots of fun!

~~~
eldelshell
The alert call is what makes that one easy.

------
diasporick
I haven't written a line in half of these languages, and I got a perfect
score.

I still don't know what this says about the uniqueness of programming
languages or the ratio of code reading to code writing in the industry.

------
maninalift
Am I shallow that it made me feel good getting all the answers right even
though I knew most of the people who tried it would?

------
blt
somewhere there's a much harder version, it has code that could be c/c++,
c#/java, scheme/CL, except for one little distinguishing feature.

------
killertypo
seemingly way too easy.

